# Illustration wie mach ich die Schatten?



## schnarnd (3. April 2005)

*Illustration wo mach ich die Schatten?*

Hallo hab mich in der letzen Zeit auch mit dem Vector Style, Vector Art, Lounge Style wie auch immer beschäftigt!
Im Anhang seht ihr mein Bild.Ich bin aber nicht mit den Schatten auf der Person zufrieden!
Hat jemand ne Idee?
Hier zum Vergleich Jason Brooks!


----------



## Mamphil (4. April 2005)

*Re: Illustration wo mach ich die Schatten?*

Hi!

Du hast in deinem Bild ja auch Schatten - allerdings so, dass die Lampe von vorne links leuchtet. Im anderen Bild sind die Schatten dafür sehr groß und es wurde vor allem mit Spitzlichtern (oder Spitzenlichtern?) gearbeitet..

Ich glaube, dass außerdem der Faltenwurf deiner Kleidung nicht wirklich passt: Viel zu viele Falten und dagegen viel glatter Stoff...

Mamphil


----------



## schnarnd (4. April 2005)

Aso stimmt sieht ein bischen so aus! Das sind aber Palmen auf der Kleidung!Das sollte ich vielleicht mal ändern! Aber ich bekommen das nicht richtig hin mit der Lichtquelle.


----------



## sconey (11. April 2005)

Woher bekommt man solche Grafiken? gibts da eine Datenbank für?


----------



## schnarnd (11. April 2005)

Also das Linke hab ich selbst gemacht! Das andere ist von Jason Brooks. http://jason-brooks.com/home2.htm Ansosnten google nach lounge style oder vector art.


----------



## sconey (11. April 2005)

Mist! meinste ich kann die für einen Flyer benutzen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. April 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, Tim. scnr ....

Es gibt Leute die dem guten Jason eine Menge Geld dafür bezahlen. Das kann man nicht einfach für lau verwenden


----------



## schnarnd (12. April 2005)

Naja ich würd das nciht ganz so eng sehen. Vielleicht solltest du nciht unbedingt ein Jason Brook Bild nehmen ( Obwohl ich selbst diese schon auf Flyern von Abiparties gesehen habe) hier in Köln.Google doch lieber nach dem Begriff "Vector Girl" da findet man auch ganz schöne Sachen. Vielleicht bekommst du ja auch die Rechte dafür wenn du ne Emial schreibst!


----------

